# My Polish Collection (with swatches!)



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Aug 3, 2011)

These collection pics are a little out of date by now.  I took these maybe a month or two ago, and I've acquired a few more polishes since! 

For the sake of brevity, all these pics posted are in natural light.  I have artificial light pictures on my blog.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Each swatch is 2 coats (even though some could use 3).





*Wheel #1:*


Essie - Real Simple
Sally Hansen - Radient Rose
OPI - Bubble Bath
Sally Hansen - Shell We Dance?
China Glaze - Innocence
Estee Lauder - Rose Candy
OPI - Pink-ing Of You
China Glaze - Exceptionally Gifted
China Glaze - Naked
China Glaze - Pool Party
China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy
China Glaze - Wild Mink
Essie - Peach Daiquiri
OPI - Indi-a Mood For Love
Estee Lauder - Rosa Rosa
China Glaze - Red Pearl
China Glaze - Ruby Pumps
Estee Lauder - Black Wine







*Wheel #2:*


OPI - What's With the Cattitude?
Revlon - Petal Chrome
China Glaze - Shower Together
Sally Hansen - Spectrum
China Glaze - Up All Night
China Glaze - Jitterbug
China Glaze - Liquid Leather
18. China Glaze - For Audrey

I have For Audrey as #18 because I forgot about it and it fit in better with the light blue than it does the black!  lol





*Wheel #3:*


OPI - Rumple's Wiggin
Claire's - Grape Bubbly
China Glaze - Spontaneous
China Glaze - Grape Pop
China Glaze - Avalanche
OPI - Meet Me On The Star Ferry
Estee Lauder - Red Lights
China Glaze - Evening Seduction






* Wheel #4:*


OPI - Fiercely Fiona
OPI - Who The Shrek Are You?
China Glaze - Tree Hugger
China Glaze - Kiwi Cool-Ada
China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise
China Glaze - Lemon Fizz
China Glaze - Peachy Keen
China Glaze - Sun Worshipper
China Glaze - Thataway
China Glaze - Your Touch
China Glaze - In Awe Of Amber
Estee Lauder - Frozen Fantasy
China Glaze - Chiaroscuro
OPI - Royal Flush Blush


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm soooooo jealous! Gotta up my nail polish game!


----------



## KitaRei (Aug 8, 2011)

Great collection!  I really need to start swatching mine on wheels too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome!!

Wheel 4, Number 8, China Glaze - Sun Worshipper is on my hit list.... I love this color!  I also might hit up China Glaze - Tree Hugger.

Thanks for the swatches!!







* *


----------

